# "Silence of The Fans"



## BROMAN (Feb 24, 2014)

what happened to nuevell chef and his "silence of the fans"? it was the best fan box/noise contol  diy ive ever seen online. i know  it was pre crash but, is he around?


----------



## bagabones (Jun 28, 2014)

BROMAN said:


> what happened to nuevell chef and his "silence of the fans"? it was the best fan box/noise contol diy ive ever seen online. i know it was pre crash but, is he around?



bump?


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2014)

I will pm him and see if he knows if that thread is still here or if he can possibly repost it.  I believe he is a little busy with things at home right now.  So hopefully he gets back to me soon.


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2014)

I sent him a pm...in the mean time I found this online>>>>http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=177469


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 28, 2014)

Seems like it would overheat the fan motor.


----------



## bagabones (Jun 28, 2014)

what about muffling the exhaust end... speed control lowers sound but I need the flow

 I considered increasing the duct size but im not sure that is the answer

 I was thinking something more like a muffler at the exhaust that would reduce noise but only lower flow mariginally


----------



## bagabones (Jun 28, 2014)

I also wondered if increasing the duct length would help cut down the noise

 it the exit you can hear almost like a wind going wushhhhhhh hahaha lol:vap-Bong_smoker:

 and its a bit more obvious when it turn on and off... 

 standing to close you'd be like; hay *** was that noise! from outside


----------



## bagabones (Jun 28, 2014)

funny... it would even let me abbreviate w.t.f. lol


----------



## pcduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Most of my noise was eliminated by using insulated duct works.


----------



## bagabones (Jun 28, 2014)

what is acoustic duct? is that another name for insulated duct like whats in the pic?

 I shall google it:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## bagabones (Jun 28, 2014)

ok
 thanks guys... im going to give it a try


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 29, 2014)

What is acostic duct???????? 888


----------



## bagabones (Jun 29, 2014)

im assuming its another way of saying insulated duct


----------



## BROMAN (Jul 21, 2014)

thanx HL. MP is the best. that looks worth a try. a lot less labor intensive too and if I attach the brackets I could hang it with bungee to further lessen noise/vibration.
  acoustic ducting is what was used and suggested in the original thread "silence of the fans".  I priced it at one point and it was fairly expensive.  its different from regular insulated ducting that Duck says works well.  I've already purchase insulated myself.


----------



## Locked (Jul 21, 2014)

Nchef got back to me and sad to say the thread was lost in the crash.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi all!

Yes, the thread was lost in the crash. At the time, my wife was pissed she could here the 5k CFM in the basement from upstairs. So I used some wood boxes that was lined with sound board to muffle the fan. Then I used insulated duct, I like the thick stuff, R8, and it made the fans super silent. Years later now, I have come to find out its really not the fan that makes the noise, but the air moving around. Using R8 or even R6 will pretty much silence the fan.

In the last year or so, for those that are year round growers and don't see stopping in the future. I and a few others when we built the rooms used acoustic panels they use for music studios. There a little spendy, but were talking ultimate silence.

On another note, a friend lined his room with the egg foam mattress's you can get for cheap. It also works really well.


----------



## BROMAN (Aug 31, 2014)

thanks HL and Chef. I went and built it minus the sound board. it's not as clean as I remember yours being in the thread though. from what your saying along with PC Duck, my insulated ducting is what will really do the trick. I cant fade the cost of the acoustic. you can probably tell that I've been lurking and plotting for a while and, it's finally coming together. I research other forums and watch some videos but, I always come back to MP. the best I've seen.


----------

